# Tickets for Midsummer Music & Leisure Rally



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

We are thinking we might well attend this rally. 

Obviously we can buy tickets on the gate but just thought i would check here first to see if anyone has tickets they cannot use and want to sell them.

Pm if so

stew


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

We now have tickets thanks


stew


----------

